# ?????



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Driving back from the airport I of course had to pass Mubarak's old place which is all cordoned off however there was loads of police and army big wigs around and they were not allowing cars to stop plus the adjacent roads had suddenly been blocked off.. c


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Driving back from the airport I of course had to pass Mubarak's old place which is all cordoned off however there was loads of police and army big wigs around and they were not allowing cars to stop plus the adjacent roads had suddenly been blocked off.. c


Well it was on the news here in uk that the whole family is under house arrest....but question is which house...


----------

